# Will Notebook kaufen



## ulf123 (17. Juli 2006)

Huhu leute ich brauch mal eure Erfahrung... 

für meine ausbildung ab 1.9 brauch ich n notebook.

ich habe mir das Asus A6TC-AP009H TURION X2 ausgesucht http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...fcampaign_id=fefac152595e393839ff16868a4cbc22

Vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrung und kann mir n paar tips geben..

das notebook sollte so maximal 1100 Euro kosten

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kipperlenny (17. Juli 2006)

mein Studium geht am 1.9. los und ich brauche auch eins - habe mich allerdings dafür entschieden erst mal mein altes ein wenig auf zu rüsten (hat jetzt PIII 800Mhz, 256mb RAM) und noch bis Februar zu warten mit dem Neukauf.

Von Intel der neue Notebook Chip soll Ende August rauskommen (glaube ich) die neuen Festplatten für Notebooks welche Flash Memory mit einer normalen HD vereinen sollen ende des Jahres rauskommen (länger Akkulaufzeiten, schnellrer Zugriff auf Daten) und Windows Vista erscheint im Februar (viele meinen, dass man bei einem neuen Betriebssystem (gerade bei Windows) immer erst ein Jahr warten soll - aber ich habe keine Lust dann noch mal 300€ oder so nur für Windows zu zahlen...).

Soviel nur von meiner Sicht der Dinge aus


----------



## ulf123 (17. Juli 2006)

hmm das hört sich viel versprechend an... hm villeicht bekomm ich bis dahin n notebook von meinem dad.. leihweise


aber danke für den Tip


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Falls du doch eines kaufen willst, würde ich auf neue Technologien achten. 
Z.B.
-Dualcore
-DDR*2*

Der Rest wie PCIe, SATA oder Widescreen ist dann Luxus. Das einzige was mich bei dem Acer "stören" würde, ist der Cache des Prozessors. Da würde ich mich für einen mit 1MB/Core entscheiden. Für Office und co. reicht der aber allemal.

Tipp: Schau dich mal nach den speziellen Student Angeboten von Acer um die aktuell in der Schweiz angeboten werden (In D weiss ich nicht). Vieleicht kannst du dabei noch etwas sparen.

@Kipperlenny
Ich denke, dass jedes Jahr immer wieder neue Technologien kommen. Man denkt immer, dass man besser noch ein halbes Jahr gewärtet habe. Allerdings sind die Hybrid-HD's wirklich eine gute Sache. Bei Notebooks würde ich vielleicht auch noch darauf warten. Und Vista empfange ich mit offenen Armen. Mal sehen ob es tatsächlich ein Revolution ist...


----------



## klars (16. Juni 2011)

willst du mit dem Notebook nur Arbeiten oder auch Zocken **** denn für 1.100 Euro bekommt man schon einige sehr gut. 
Wenn du nur damit arbeiten möchtest dann reicht auch schon ein Netbook die bekommt man schon für 200 Euro. Oder möchtest du dir ein MacBook kaufen? wenn ja dann würde ich davon abraten denn dafür gibt es weniger Programme die dir das Arbeiten erleichtern und die Programme für einen Mac sind immer etwas Teurer als die für einen  Windows PC. Wenn du weitere Listen mit Notbooks brauchst dann schau mal auf Preisgenau.de  dort findest du auch Tests zu denn einzelne Geräten.


----------



## tombe (16. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube inzwischen hat jeder der beteiligten das passende Notebook gefunden.

Der letzte Beitrag ist vom *27.07.2006* !


----------

